# The Solitary Diner



## sawhorseray (Jul 9, 2020)

This guy is dining alone in a fancy restaurant and there’s a beautiful redhead sitting at the next table. He’s been sneakily checking her out ever since he arrived, but doesn’t have the courage to start talking to her.

Suddenly she sneezes, and her glass eye comes flying out of its socket toward the man. His reflexes kick in and he reaches out, plucks it out of the air, and hands it back to her.

The redhead is mortified. “Oh my, I am so sorry,” she says as she pops her eye back into place. “Let me buy your dinner to make it up to you.”

So he joins her table and they enjoy a wonderful meal together. Afterwards they go to the theatre followed by drinks at a bar. They talk, they laugh, she shares her deepest dreams and he shares his. She listens.

After paying for everything, she asks him if he would like to come to her place for a nightcap. He says yes and they return to her place.

He ends up staying the night. The next morning, she cooks a gourmet meal with all the trimmings. The guy is amazed at how everything has been so perfect and how incredible this woman is. He can’t believe his luck. “You know,” he said, “you are the perfect woman, are you this nice to every guy you meet?”

“No,” she replies, “You just happened to catch my eye.”


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 9, 2020)

Good one!

Dave


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 9, 2020)

HAHAHA good one Ray. Needed that laugh this morning.

Warren


----------



## MamaMac (Jul 9, 2020)

Bahahahahaha What a great 'dad' joke


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank y'all. My email buds are trying to send a few clean ones these days, one of my old friends specializes in "dad' jokes. Living in the new Covid-19 capitol we can use a little humor. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 9, 2020)

Lmao ray


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 9, 2020)

My computer's acting up I guess


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 9, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Lmao ray



Hi Jake! I keep trying to send you a PM but it's not working. Here's what I was trying to send you.

Hi Jake! I'm looking at your post for your son's birthday when you did that lobster. I want to do a couple for my wife's B-day next week and I'm wondering if you cut the shell on each side and then pull the tail out and set in on top of the shell to cook? Looks like 350º=375º for 18-20 minutes with butter basting makes it come out right, a IT somewhere around 140? Thanks in advance for your help and advise, I haven't done a lob on the Weber before


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 9, 2020)

I guess the PM finally worked, thank you Jake! RAY


----------

